# Hola..



## toboggan2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

We are a newly married couple (1 week) seeking an apt/house to live in in Mexico City or near.
If you have any suggestions or advice for us, that would be helpful, we would appreciate you're feedback. We are in our mid lives, looking to get out of the chill and rain for as long as possible.
Gracias..looking forward to meeting new fellow Canadians here in Mexico City!


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

toboggan2012 said:


> We are a newly married couple (1 week) seeking an apt/house to live in in Mexico City or near.
> If you have any suggestions or advice for us, that would be helpful, we would appreciate you're feedback. We are in our mid lives, looking to get out of the chill and rain for as long as possible.
> Gracias..looking forward to meeting new fellow Canadians here in Mexico City!


If you're looking to get out of the chill, you might consider Cuernavaca instead of Mexico City. It gets bitterly cold there. We're talking 10,000 ft elevation. Cuernavaca is only an hour from the city but has the best climate in Mexico, so great that all of Mexico City empties out on weekends and the chilangos all come here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

stilltraveling said:


> If you're looking to get out of the chill, you might consider Cuernavaca instead of Mexico City. It gets bitterly cold there. We're talking 10,000 ft elevation. Cuernavaca is only an hour from the city but has the best climate in Mexico, so great that all of Mexico City empties out on weekends and the chilangos all come here.


I've been living in Mexico City for the last 5 years. Though it can get a bit chilly at night in the winter, it never gets "bitterly cold". 

FYI Mexico City is not at 10,000 feet above sea level: _It is located in the Valley of Mexico (Valle de México), a large valley in the high plateaus at the center of Mexico, at an altitude of 2,240 metres (7,350 ft)_. 

Mexico City - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I wish that all of Mexico City left on the weekend for Cuernavaca, but I´m afraid that's a bit of an exaggeration!


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I've been living in Mexico City for the last 5 years. Though it can get a bit chilly at night in the winter, it never gets "bitterly cold".


My African genes get a chill at anything under 20 degrees. By the time it gets down to 10, they get bitter. 

I worked in the Sierra de Chihuahua many years ago. While I was bundled up and looking for anything that would burn to stay warm, all my Tarahuamara neighbors walked around barefoot! 

Cold is relative.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

stilltraveling said:


> My African genes get a chill at anything under 20 degrees. By the time it gets down to 10, they get bitter.
> 
> I worked in the Sierra de Chihuahua many years ago. While I was bundled up and looking for anything that would burn to stay warm, all my Tarahuamara neighbors walked around barefoot!
> 
> Cold is relative.


That's true. What I consider a pleasantly cool day in the D.F. has my Mexican neighbors walking around all bundled up in sweaters and coats. And I keep getting asked, ¿No tienes frío? It must have something to do with my Russian Jewish genes  .


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

stilltraveling said:


> My African genes get a chill at anything under 20 degrees. By the time it gets down to 10, they get bitter.
> 
> I worked in the Sierra de Chihuahua many years ago. While I was bundled up and looking for anything that would burn to stay warm, all my Tarahuamara neighbors walked around barefoot!
> 
> Cold is relative.


There are sizable, not only African-American, but also African population in the Twin Cities. 

We have large Ethiopian and Somali communities here. And, of course, a mild winter is one where it doesn't get past -20 F.

Something tells me it's not your genes, but what you are used to. :tongue1:


----------



## bougainvillea (Jun 4, 2012)

stilltraveling said:


> My African genes get a chill at anything under 20 degrees. By the time it gets down to 10, they get bitter.
> 
> I worked in the Sierra de Chihuahua many years ago. While I was bundled up and looking for anything that would burn to stay warm, all my Tarahuamara neighbors walked around barefoot!
> 
> Cold is relative.


I agree with Isla Verde, but then I'm from Texas and find the Mexico City climate absolutely divine, and Cuernavaca downright HOT. I don't know degrees in centigrade, but the average temperature in Cuernavaca is said to be 80 degrees, which translates to Land of Eternal Summer, to me.. After sweltering in Houston and Dallas for years and years and years.......San Miguel and Mexico City are heavenly, climate-wise. Besides, everyone looks better in a jacket. One mustn't overlook the wardrobe issues.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

bougainvillea said:


> Besides, everyone looks better in a jacket. One mustn't overlook the wardrobe issues.


You've got a point there. Be that as it may, I've grown accustomed to walking around in sandals all year!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> That's true. What I consider a pleasantly cool day in the D.F. has my Mexican neighbors walking around all bundled up in sweaters and coats. And I keep getting asked, ¿No tienes frío? It must have something to do with my Russian Jewish genes  .


I have the same problem in SLP. I wear a light jacket and people walk around in short sleeves. I just cannot get used to cool weather in summer when going from warming sun to the cool shade all day long. When the sun sets it is downright chilly to me. Mexicali is more my style when it comes to feeling comfortable and toasty warm all day and all night 10 months of the year. I have not climatized in 4 years to the altiplano, yet. The people here complain non stop when it is 83 degrees or more and I just look at them as if they are nuts. I want it to be 93. It is a dry climate here. I don't have high blood pressure or am I fat. Seems people like that cannot take the heat at all, usually.

The altitude is 1,683 mts.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I don't have high blood pressure or am I fat. Seems people like that cannot take the heat at all, usually.


I don't have high blood pressure and am a bit overweight but not really fat, but I can't take the heat at all, though a dry heat is preferable to heat and humidity. I wonder why some of us just love hot weather and others of us just can't stand it.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't have high blood pressure and am a bit overweight but not really fat, but I can't take the heat at all, though a dry heat is preferable to heat and humidity. I wonder why some of us just love hot weather and others of us just can't stand it.


If that weren't the case, we'd all still be in Africa!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't have high blood pressure and am a bit overweight but not really fat, but I can't take the heat at all, though a dry heat is preferable to heat and humidity. I wonder why some of us just love hot weather and others of us just can't stand it.


I think it is an attitude. [like sweating or find sweating nasty, possibly] LOL

Really the people who run around in shorts and T-shirts when it is 67 outside in summer, in winter have the house 75+ degrees and are bundled up then.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I think it is an attitude. [like sweating or find sweating nasty, possibly] LOL
> 
> Really the people who run around in shorts and T-shirts when it is 67 outside in winter have the house 75+ degrees.


I found this answer easy to follow although it is not all-inclusive. But some good basic answers.

Why do some people feel warmer than others

I know when I am out running in the winter (38+ F), the children point me out to their mothers and people stop me all the time to ask if I am not freezing. Nope. Short sleeve t-shirt, short shorts and bike gloves. That is it. And my house temperature is not set above 70.


----------



## bougainvillea (Jun 4, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't have high blood pressure and am a bit overweight but not really fat, but I can't take the heat at all, though a dry heat is preferable to heat and humidity. I wonder why some of us just love hot weather and others of us just can't stand it.


Well, I can't claim to understand a single thing about men, but from a woman's point of view, it's simple......we want to LOOK good. Hot weather makes you sweat......not a good look. Then your clothes stick to you, everything wilts, your hair droops, your makeup melts and your clothes wrinkle. Ick.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

bougainvillea said:


> Well, I can't claim to understand a single thing about men, but from a woman's point of view, it's simple......we want to LOOK good. Hot weather makes you sweat......not a good look. Then your clothes stick to you, everything wilts, your hair droops, your makeup melts and your clothes wrinkle. Ick.


When I lived in Nicaragua, we measured the temperature by how many shirts you had to change in a day. Some days I'd change as many as six times! 

The worst I've had in Cuernavaca was a three-shirt day. I guess that's the definition of paradise.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

bougainvillea said:


> Well, I can't claim to understand a single thing about men, but from a woman's point of view, it's simple......we want to LOOK good. Hot weather makes you sweat......not a good look. Then your clothes stick to you, everything wilts, your hair droops, your makeup melts and your clothes wrinkle. Ick.


I'm a woman and I rarely sweat, even in hot, humid weather, but what does happen is that I feel like my brain is sweating and I have no energy at all, not even enough to care what I look like.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Detailman said:


> I found this answer easy to follow although it is not all-inclusive. But some good basic answers.
> 
> Why do some people feel warmer than others
> 
> I know when I am out running in the winter (38+ F), the children point me out to their mothers and people stop me all the time to ask if I am not freezing. Nope. Short sleeve t-shirt, short shorts and bike gloves. That is it. And my house temperature is not set above 70.


My body temperature is 97.8. I feel more comfortable at 100 F. than I do at 70 F. 

Most people in winter probably set their houses about 75+ F. I would suspect because of cold spots and drafts. If your wife likes it hotter, you are going to have to wear your shorts and T-shirts all year long, I might suspect.

We get used to no heat in winter and try hard not to use space heaters, a game we play with the DAC rate here, and wear jackets inside the house. Most buildings have no heat [new hospitals, new malls and new restaurants do now]. At a concert in the playhouse here in Jan. the old stone building was colder than a meat locker. A wool scarf really works well to keep you warm for some reason.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

stilltraveling said:


> When I lived in Nicaragua, we measured the temperature by how many shirts you had to change in a day. Some days I'd change as many as six times!
> 
> The worst I've had in Cuernavaca was a three-shirt day. I guess that's the definition of paradise.


Shorts and a T shirt with flip flops 350 plus days a year, that is how I dress every day barring special occasions and the Nortes that drop the temps into the teens C at times during the winter...that´s in the 60´s F. if you don´t know. 
My feelings are that if you need to put on a jacket or sweater then it MUST be cold, not just nice. Wearing lawyers of clothes means one simple thing the world over....it´s too cold!
Me, I´m a 2 T shirt guy unless I had to mow the property then maybe 3.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> My body temperature is 97.8. I feel more comfortable at 100 F. than I do at 70 F.
> 
> Most people in winter probably set their houses about 75+ F. I would suspect because of cold spots and drafts. If your wife likes it hotter, you are going to have to wear your shorts and T-shirts all year long, I might suspect.
> 
> We get used to no heat in winter and try hard not to use space heaters, a game we play with the DAC rate here, and wear jackets inside the house. Most buildings have no heat [new hospitals, new malls and new restaurants do now]. At a concert in the playhouse here in Jan. the old stone building was colder than a meat locker. A wool scarf really works well to keep you warm for some reason.


My wife has no problem with our temperature but I should mention that we are in a high rise condo and that makes a difference. The concrete and brick (our entire building has a full brick face over the concrete) retains the heat and keeps out some of the cold. And the units beside us and above and below us also give off heat so the temperature is very uniform.

November/December weather in Ajijic is perfect for me. I find May and June too hot. A number of nights I had to sleep under a wet bath towel as well as have the fans going. (I am just one hot guy in bed at night -- temperature wise at least!!) My wife says I am like a furnace when she cuddles in.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> Shorts and a T shirt with flip flops 350 plus days a year, that is how I dress every day barring special occasions and the Nortes that drop the temps into the teens C at times during the winter...that´s in the 60´s F. if you don´t know.


I've been living in metric countries so long, I'm afraid Fahrenheit is like a foreign language at this point. 

My wardrobe these days consists mostly of soccer jerseys. These new modern fibers are great for tropical weather. Also, those leather flip flops that they sell at all the central markets around Mexico are great! They won't feel good when you try them on, but the leather gives and after a few days you'll never want to take them off. I only wear socks to work, and that I do under protest!


----------

